# ID Banner Birds



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Can you identify the nine birds in the Pigeon-Talk banner? Numbering the heads left to right:

1 
2 Show homer
3
4
5 German Beauty homers
6 Seraphim
7
8 Old German Owl
9

(I found most of these in The Loft section of this forum.  )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Not even gonna try...only the second one looks like Mr. Squeaks, who is a racing homer. The last one also looks like him EXCEPT for those white bars. The third (fourth?) one that's "hidden" doesn't show enough...

Wait for George??


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri and all, 

#4 looks like a Magpie to me and #9 looks possibly like a fairy swallow, those are my guesses for those two


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Pigeon Talk Banner*

Why wait for "OLD GEORGE" ? He probably hasn't gotten out of his CRIB yet & it could take days!!  


1- Racing Homer - Red Check
2- Racing Homer - Blue Pencil
3- (front) Black English Magpie
4- (rear) Racing Homer - Blue Bar
5- Dragoon - Blue Bar
6&7- Trumpeter??? - White
8- Turbit
9- Saxon Monk "or" Fairy Swallow - White Bar

6&7 look small for Trumpeter's, but that is my guess..... 
Happy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow! Happy you are good! My guess would be that they are all pigeons. 

Feather


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather, you are something else! I LIKE your answer the best!

Oooooh Happy, don't you like George? Tsk Tsk...I mean, just because he hasn't dropped in yet...I'm sure he's been busy with pigeon duties... 

Feather...I am STILL laughing!!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Squeaks, Don't let George know it but he is one of my favorites....... We race the same course, but his birds have to fly abt. 80mi. farther than mine (diff. Club/Concourse). You can guess what happens when his fly over my house on Race day. That's right "PLOP". Don't know how he trains them to do that all at once, but maybe they take after him. I think he & his Racers need Prebotics, Probotics, & Imodium AD!!. Just have to find someone Older than I to Pick on, & George just fits right in!.......... Feather, You can't go wrong on your picks. Are you Blond by any chance???? Happy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

little bird said:


> Where's George??? I'll bet he can id every one of them!!


HI MONA, I must be doing something wrong I can't find the banner   will try one more time. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

MONA, I have no banner I think that my screen is to small. I don't have the clouds that should be on top. GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI HAPPY, I sent my cock birds to put some ZIPIN THAT LOFT FULL OF S L O W M O T I O N BIRDS THAT YOU HAVE.   .GEORGE


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy said:


> Squeaks, Don't let George know it but he is one of my favorites....... We race the same course, but his birds have to fly abt. 80mi. farther than mine (diff. Club/Concourse). You can guess what happens when his fly over my house on Race day. That's right "PLOP". Don't know how he trains them to do that all at once, but maybe they take after him. I think he & his Racers need Prebotics, Probotics, & Imodium AD!!. Just have to find someone Older than I to Pick on, & George just fits right in!.......... Feather, You can't go wrong on your picks. Are you Blond by any chance???? Happy


Hey!!! Are you trying to say I'm dumb. Just look at my picture, do I look like a blonde?

Wonder Woman


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

Wow..this is a fun thread.   

I think the one behind the Magpie, that Brad identified is an absolute copy of "Skye" and he is indeed a racing homer-light blue bar. How did you know, Happy?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi TerriB,
> 
> Wow..this is a fun thread.
> 
> I think the one behind the Magpie, that Brad identified is an absolute copy of "Skye" and he is indeed a racing homer-light blue bar. *How did you know, Happy?*





Bet Happy had a hand in "placing" those birds! Inside info!

Personally, I don't think "blonde" had anything to do with Feather's guess either! Since when would a "blonde" be able to come up with such a funny AND accurate answer!  (those "crested" ones would have fooled a real blonde!  )

BTW, Happy, that is either VERY clever of George's birds OR he has an amazing "TRAINING" technique!!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Real Blond*

Well Feather, Wonder Woman, No I don't think your Dumb at all. Just shows that you are certainly FEMALE, but remember that Clariol could change that hair color in an hour! The reason I know your Blonde is I've been married to one for a thousnd yrs.!!! When I miss a Racer coming in with her watching, I ask, what color was it Blue, Red, White Flite, Splash, & I get "That Look" & shes says they were Pigeons!!!.........

Squeaks, I think George gives his birds the same that Old Guys like him eat. Nothing but Fiber, Epson Salts, & all that stuff that he needs at his age  ..... Read his note. He can't even find the Banner with the Pigeons on it? He may have an answer for us in a few days??


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

7 Looks like a Russian Tumbler to me ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's A Copy Of The Birds*

Here's a copy of the birds for anyone not able to see them at the top of their page:










Terry


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

Happy said:


> Why wait for "OLD GEORGE" ? He probably hasn't gotten out of his CRIB yet & it could take days!!
> 
> 
> 1- Racing Homer - Red Check
> ...


This is the closest to correct of all the guesses so far. I agree with all except #9, including the uncertainty or at least question of quality about the trumpeters. The last bird is not a Saxon Monk, it is not monk marked. Neither is it a swallow. All swallows have white body color. The bird is a blue white bar Field Color pigeon, which is basically a self colored swallow with white bars or spangles.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Happy said:


> Well Feather, Wonder Woman, No I don't think your Dumb at all. Just shows that you are certainly FEMALE, but remember that Clariol could change that hair color in an hour! The reason I know your Blonde is I've been married to one for a thousnd yrs.!!! When I miss a Racer coming in with her watching, I ask, what color was it Blue, Red, White Flite, Splash, & I get "That Look" & shes says they were Pigeons!!!.........
> 
> Brad, I think George gives his birds the same that Old Guys like him eat. Nothing but Fiber, Epson Salts, & all that stuff that he needs at his age  ..... Read his note. He can't even find the Banner with the Pigeons on it? He may have an answer for us in a few days??


Oh Oh, Happy! I HOPE your blonde wife doesn't see what you posted! Of course, IF she did, she would also see THIS post and MY QUESTION IS: if you have *really* been married that long, WHY didn't you train her better? The student reflects the teacher, y'know! Actually, she WAS right - they are pigeons - colors ARE confusing!  

Maybe WHOever PUT those pigeons up there would KNOW what they are - FOR SURE! And, whoever guesses the closest gets *bragging rights* AND our site PIGEON IDENTIFICATION EXPERT!

Hey, Happy, be nice, INVITE George over to SEE the pigeons. There is obviously something wrong with his computer and he really needs to see those pigeons to join in the fun!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sweet Feather, you are something else!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

All I can say is....ROFL!!! (And I happen to be naturally blond......I think ). And in keeping it simple, I classify my pigeons (rather than homers, rollers, etc.) in the following categories: bridge pigeon, found-in-the-road pigeon, Craigslist pigeon, shelter pigeon, feathered-foot pigeon, one-eyed pigeon, and big funny-looking chicken pigeon.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

maryjane said:


> All I can say is....ROFL!!! (And I happen to be naturally blond......I think ). And in keeping it simple, I classify my pigeons (rather than homers, rollers, etc.) in the following categories: bridge pigeon, found-in-the-road pigeon, Craigslist pigeon, shelter pigeon, feathered-foot pigeon, one-eyed pigeon, and big funny-looking chicken pigeon.


Now this is a REAL pigeon expert here folks. You have my vote Mary Jane!

Feather


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Could #9 Be?*



Luca said:


> This is the closest to correct of all the guesses so far. I agree with all except #9, including the uncertainty or at least question of quality about the trumpeters. The last bird is not a Saxon Monk, it is not monk marked. Neither is it a swallow. All swallows have white body color. The bird is a blue white bar Field Color pigeon, which is basically a self colored swallow with white bars or spangles.


Hi Luca, #9 I looked up & Monk is supposed to be Bald Head (white headed), but is close to looks & as you say, Swallows are White bodied birds. My last guess is a Muffed Blue White Barred Ice Pigeon. I only hesitate as the Wt. Bars don't look like they are Black Laced that I have seen on most Ice Pigeons. What do you think? Trying to get this nailed down before Ole George gets up from his nap & figures it out. Hap


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Feather has Help!*

 OK Squeaks, I'm worried now as Feather has gotten a Blonde Hit Lady by the name of Maryjane. Now I have Feather, Maryjane, & if my Wife reads this will also be after me over a Little Blonde Joke .... Now Squeaks, as far as training my Wife correctly. I won the 1st battle when we 1st got married (1,000yrs. ago), & I'm still paying for it!!!!! Maybe I can make up with George & he with his Marine Corp. training could help me out of this mess?? No, never mind, he would side with the Females!!!! ..... Help, Hap
) Late thought Squeaks... Do you think My Wife, would pay better attention if I said, pick which-ever car you want the Red Porsche, the Blue Lexus, or the Silver Porsche Honey???


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Happy said:


> OK Squeaks, I'm worried now as Feather has gotten a Blonde Hit Lady by the name of Maryjane. Now I have Feather, Maryjane, & if my Wife reads this will also be after me over a Little Blonde Joke .... Now Squeaks, as far as training my Wife correctly. I won the 1st battle when we 1st got married (1,000yrs. ago), & I'm still paying for it!!!!! Maybe I can make up with George & he with his Marine Corp. training could help me out of this mess?? No, never mind, he would side with the Females!!!! ..... Help, Hap
> ) *Late thought Squeaks... Do you think My Wife, would pay better attention if I said, pick which-ever car you want the Red Porsche, the Blue Lexus, or the Silver Porsche Honey???*





Are you SURE YOU were not BLONDE at one time, Hap, with a question like that?!! ANSWER: For SURE, for SURE! Besides, Porsches and Lexus don't fly (at least like pigeons)! AND they are NICE SOLID COLORS- EASY to identify! 

P.S. NEVER mess with Feather, a.k.a. Wonder Woman! She's so nice that EVERYONE rallies to help her when she's "attacked!" 

P.P.S. I "double dog dare you" to let your wife read all these posts - UNALTERED!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

************************* *************************


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

maryjane said:


> All I can say is....ROFL!!! (And I happen to be naturally blond......I think ). And in keeping it simple, I classify my pigeons (rather than homers, rollers, etc.) in the following categories: bridge pigeon, found-in-the-road pigeon, Craigslist pigeon, shelter pigeon, feathered-foot pigeon, one-eyed pigeon, and big funny-looking chicken pigeon.


Maryjane, you nailed it! That is exactly how ours are described in my notes on our birds....."picked up from bridge, downtown, vet, SPCA, private citizen, etc".....followed by the description: "checker, blue bar, white, brown, etc." I do throw in a gereric "homer" description on occasion.

Loved the post.


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

Happy said:


> Hi Luca, #9 I looked up & Monk is supposed to be Bald Head (white headed), but is close to looks & as you say, Swallows are White bodied birds. My last guess is a Muffed Blue White Barred Ice Pigeon. I only hesitate as the Wt. Bars don't look like they are Black Laced that I have seen on most Ice Pigeons. What do you think? Trying to get this nailed down before Ole George gets up from his nap & figures it out. Hap



No, it's too dark in color to be an ice pigeon. As I said, it's a Field Color Pigeon, AKA Saxon Field Pigeon.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

This thread is still cracking me up.........


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Squeaks*

P.P.S. I "double dog dare you" to let your wife read all these posts - UNALTERED!! [/QUOTE] 
.......................................................................................................................................

OK Squeaks, Nobody Double Dog Dare's Me! I'm showing the Wife the whole Thread NOW!



What's that Honey? UG - OH - OUCH -


PLEASE HONEY, IT WAS JUST A JOKE. ~# $ % & ** + ? % & % $ !~ % & #


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Happy, 

I never dared you to do anything, I think you are confusing me with someone else and what was said in good humour by that person


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Sorry Brad, It was Squeaks*



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Happy,
> 
> I never dared you to do anything, I think you are confusing me with someone else and what was said in good humour by that person


Sorry Brad, It was Squeaks. I mixed up your names . & I know this is in Good Humor, as I meant it.......  Happy
:


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Happy said:


> P.P.S. I "double dog dare you" to let your wife read all these posts - UNALTERED!!


.......................................................................................................................................

OK Squeaks, Nobody Double Dog Dare's Me! I'm showing the Wife the whole Thread NOW!



What's that Honey? UG - OH - OUCH -


PLEASE HONEY, IT WAS JUST A JOKE. ~# $ % & ** + ? % & % $ !~ % & #[/QUOTE]

Oh No! Feathers have hit the fan here.
Happy's wife must be wearing "The Bracelet" that I sent her for X-Mas.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hit Him Again Harder*



Happy said:


> Maybe I can make up with George & he with his Marine Corp. training could help me out of this mess??


The nerve of some people they bad mouth you and then when they get into a mess they ask you to bail them out. I learned a long time ago never stick your nose in a fight between a couple, as they both turn you.So HAP  your on your own. Wife hit him one more time use the frying pan .GEORGE


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

christina11 said:


> 7 Looks like a Russian Tumbler to me ...


It doesn't look like a Russian Tumbler to me. It appears to have a beak tuft or rose, so it has to be either a somwhat poor quality English Trumpeter or a German Double Crested Trumpeter.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH OH! Well, since I AM the one who got Hap into all that trouble with his wife *( just 'cause he couldn't resist a "double dog" dare. VERY interesting to know for future reference!  ),* I will ask GEORGE if he HAS been able to see the pigeons. 

AND, if so, would you, GEORGE, *please* let us know YOUR opinion about what breeds are shown? *Pretty puleese??* I know Hap was just kidding and _*really likes you...*_

Shi  
Peacemaker (hopefully!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> OH OH! Well, since I AM the one who got Hap into all that trouble with his wife *( just 'cause he couldn't resist a "double dog" dare. VERY interesting to know for future reference!  ),* I will ask GEORGE if he HAS been able to see the pigeons.
> 
> AND, if so, would you, GEORGE, *please* let us know YOUR opinion about what breeds are shown? *Pretty puleese??* I know Hap was just kidding and _*really likes you...*_
> 
> ...


Shi, No luck I still don't get the banner, all I get is the two white doves,we will let Hap stew in his own mess a bit longer. I always thought that the Peacemaker was the COLT .45 of the OLD WEST MRS. HAP use the old rolling pin and whap him one more time!!!! GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*George / Can You See The Birds In The Body Of This Post?*


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TERRY AND HAPPY,All I get is the two white doves and the words pigeon talk.    GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> TERRY AND HAPPY,All I get is the two white doves and the words pigeon talk.    GEORGE


George, I just sent you a private e-mail with a link to the bloody image  Maybe that will work.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> George, I just sent you a private e-mail with a link to the bloody image  Maybe that will work.
> 
> Terry


Terry, HAP sent me that link in an e_mail earlier this evening I think that the banner is hidden behind the tool bar across the top of my computer.I have tried to make the site smaller but that does not work.I've press all kinds of things nothing seems to bring up the banner. I think the computer is about to have a nerves brake down LOL .I think its all in the size of the screen and the site.This is a case for that famous detecive DICK TRACY, THE CASE OF THE MISSING BANNER  .GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, George! There MUST be something wrong with your computer! Know anyone who is computer savvy (that you can TRUST - to help?  )

Sure seems odd that you can't get the picture, even IN the posts and everyone else can.

Unfortunately, I'm SURE that Happy will be coming up with some smart remark since you encouraged his wife. Don't think that was a good idea... 

Yeah, forgot about the Colt .45 also being known as the Peacemaker. Too late now.  

Those bracelets you have, WW, sure can come in handy, eh?

At this rate, we will NEVER know those pigeons...for SURE - except for those who know THEY are SURE!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi George,

Try pressing the F5 key a couple of times and/or click on the Refresh button in your browser. 

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pigeonettes of another color: peroxide blondes*

I know some smart blondes (several of my sisters are in that category, and some close to it), but for those who appreciate blondes, his movie clip is ntertaining:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7780916420567729697&q=blonde+star&hl=en

Blonde Star Services (ad) in Google Videos

Larry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*F-5 Fingo Not Bingo*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi George,
> 
> Try pressing the F5 key a couple of times and/or click on the Refresh button in your browser.
> 
> Terry


HURRAY HURRAH and SUCCESS I now have banners f-5 was the answer. From the looks of the size of the birds on the banner now comes the hard part GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HURRAY HURRAH and SUCCESS I now have banners f-5 was the answer. From the looks of the size of the birds on the banner now comes the hard part GEORGE


Yay, George! 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Well here goes 
ANTWERP or RACING HOMER
RACING HOMER
RACING HOMER
MAGPIE
DRAGOON
SAINT
SAINT
GERMAN OWL or TURBIT
STILL WORKING ON THIS ONE THE PICTURES ARE SO DARN SMALL 
GEORGE


----------



## Luca (Nov 26, 2006)

> At this rate, we will NEVER know those pigeons...for SURE - except for those who know THEY are SURE


! 

Well, I must be following a different thread, because I thought that they had all been identified. To recap:

#1,2 and 3: Racing Homers
#4: Magpie
#5: Dragoon
#6 and 7: Trumpeter, specific breed indeterminate due to the quality of the photos
#8: Turbit
#9: Saxon Field Pigeon, AKA Field Color Pigeon

6 and 7 are not Saints, they don't have a ruff, they have a shell crest.
8 is a turbit, the bill is too short to be an OGO.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OOOOKKKKKK, Luca and George...NUMBERS 6 & 7 are up for dispute(??)

I THINK BIGBIRD, the BIG BOSS, put those pigeons up there. Anyone brave enough to ask?? Of course, he may have just put up some "nice" lookin' pijies.

How 'bout it, BIGBIRD???

Hey, Happy, you gettin' in on this? Y'know, I am glad I am NOT familiar with all the breeds!

Sure is fun seeing what y'all think! To be honest, doesn't really matter to me...I just like to see y'all repartee!!    ROFL...


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Squeaks, Luca, George, Feathers, & all*

Squeaks, I give & should not have challanged the Double Dog Dare. Wife put me in ER! It would have been easier to use the 45cal. that george uses.

Thanks for the Frying Pan & Rolling Pin George, as it put the finishing touchs on me.........

Luca, as much as I would like to think we were right on #'s 6&7, look at Encyclopedia of Pigeon Breeds by Levi, pg. 418 Figure 431. Don't know how I miss it, but "Ole George" didn't. So I do have to agree with him that these probably are Saints... 

Now George, as far as #1 being Antwerp, No Way. Red Check Racing Homer & #8 I as Luca are assured it is a Turbit. 

#9 I can find many similar birds, but have no particular good ones of this breed. Luca could be right on this as a Saxon Field Pigeon. Course Saxon it says is thought to be behind so many of this style of bird, so I'll go with Luca so far on that........ 

Larry, thanks for the Blond Female Joke.Don't think these pertain to Blond Males RIGHT.

Feathers, please don't send any more Bracelets, & your right My Feathers did fly, & will have to wait till next yrs. moult to get them back...... Hap


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

hehehe what you guys didnt notice was that sneaky (possibly albino) pigeon to the LEFT of the red check homer!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> hehehe what you guys didnt notice was that sneaky (possibly albino) pigeon to the LEFT of the red check homer!


You mean the one that is flying? I don't think he "counts."  

Wonder if BIG BIRD put those pijies up there just for the discussion this thread generated??? (MINUS the "dog dares," frying pans, rolling pins, injured members, "Peacemakers" Wonder bracelets, member acrimony p ), and other frivolity)

Next, he may try a "find the pigeon" in the clouds type of thing - for members with time on their hands who love puzzles!  OR, he may change those "banner" pigeons to start another "Name This Breed!"


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI HAP, I hope you guys have bigger pictures then I have. The first birds head looks so small but the body is homer. Number 9 I just can't come up with any thing. .GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*# 9*

I found number 9 in the book " PIGEONS of NORTH AMERICA in the 21st CENTURY" page 178, has a very good picture of the bird,LUCA is right its a SAXON FIELD PIGEON, I could not find one in the ENCYCLOPEDIA of PIGEON BREEDS .GEORGE


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

mr squeaks said:


> You mean the one that is flying? I don't think he "counts."


 Shi! Of course the beautful white pigeon "counts"...he is afterall a pigeon, and a beautiful one at that. Good point Flying_Pidgy!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Victor said:


> Shi! Of course the beautful white pigeon "counts"...he is afterall a pigeon, and a beautiful one at that. Good point Flying_Pidgy!


Sorry, Victor...

*I know you believe you understand what you think I said, but I am not sure you realize that what you heard is not what I meant.*

Of course he counts, but meant he might be harder to identify because he's flying AND is not part of the "standing" group...

*(But you knew that all along, right?)  *


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Yikes, I'm not sure I wanna jump into this thing, but what the hey-- blondes may have more fun (and more jokes at their expense), but us redheads sure do like to stir the pot... 

So if it helps (even better if it doesn't lol), I found this picture of some Saxon Field Pigeons at this lovely gallery:


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow, Stephie, that one in front sure LOOKS LIKE # 9. I'm with YOU and LUCA!!

Yeah, and I hate to dispute the long held saying, but REDHEADS DO have MORE FUN!!

Redheads also do everything in VIVID COLOR


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

OMG!!!!

WOW, Stephie...those birds are *GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!*...Talk about colourful, they almost look fake!* ****JUST REALIZED, THEY ARE FAKE, LOL.****** Just went to the website and saw they are paintings Still saving this picture for sure

Thanks for responding to this thread and bringing it to my attention, Shi

AWESOME PIGEONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Stephie for the nice Paintings. Sure shows that Luca was right on #9 as I have never seen this pigeon, books or otherwise. Red Head, well that is super & shows they do there homework also!... After my Beating I like Blonds just Great & no more Blond Jokes from me. Course, I still wonder what "Real Color hair" this Wonder Woman has???   .... Hap


----------

